# The Fat Hairstyle Thread!



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

When I was in my late teens/early twenties I used to cut my own hair. I cut it into an angled bob and got compliments up the wazoo all the time on my hair all the time. I also cut a few of my nieces' hair, my sister's hair, my mother's hair, etc. I'm NOT a professional, I just had a very good eye and a very sharp pair of scissors. When I got a better paying job I started going to salons and getting my hair cut. I was NEVER satisfied with the cuts I got. I asked for THE SAME cut and for some reason it never laid right. I was specific about how I wanted it to look and it was always too short, not flattering, weird pieces hanging low in the back, etc. 

My niece went on to beauty school and opened her own very successful salon and I started going to her. Still, I was never happy with the cuts she gave me. It got so I started wearing it longer and cutting my own bangs because I was never happy with the way my bobs came out in her salon. One day she asked me if I wanted her to cut my bangs. I said sure, and then she began to separate out this huge hunk of hair at the front of my head. I stopped her and told her I wanted the bangs to be much more narrow and she began to explain to me that bangs generally should be cut using the ends of the eyebrows as a guide. I said yeah but I weigh 400 pounds. The ends of my eyebrows are in east and west oshkosh and it's going to accent this and make my face look wider than my ass. She reluctantly did as I asked.

I've decided to go back to cutting my own hair. I really feel as though a hairstyle, like clothing, will not flatter everyone the same. It has to be cut differently for each face yet I find that most sylists live by one rule of thumb and that they *must* do it this way or they won't get into hairstyle Vallhallah or something. Strange how you can go to two stylists and get the same cut but one looks good on you and the other does not. Anybody have any expereinces with this?


----------



## tattooU (Dec 2, 2007)

Sort of on topic, last year i decided to be adventurous and get a 40's/Bettie Page style. While i got tons of compliments on my hair, those bangs did me no favors! It made my face look even more round that it already is, so that's why i just let it grow out. All that curling every morning was a pain in the a$$ too. i definitely need a wash and go kinda style.

One of my clients traded a hair cut for some time at work. She's a sweet girl, but she won't be cutting my hair again LOL


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree, hair has to be and individual thing, hair stylist rules can't always be followed, with different face shapes etc. I finally found the stylist of my dreams, she cuts my hair the way it grows, following the curls, etc and to my face shape. It's okay to cut outside the lines, so to speak.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2007)

I find that I have become very particular with my hair. Bein' a fat chick is enough, but I also have a round facial bone structure (thanks, Dad), so I have a double-whammy in that department. Whenever I go to get my hair cut since my wonderful hair stylist left the field, the stylist ALWAYS puts my part in the middle or close to it. I ask for a DEEP side part, and they're always terribly reluctant. Finally, I end up having to part it myself. The deepish side part makes my face look better, I think, and I wish they'd just listen to me and do it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

tattooU said:


> Sort of on topic, last year i decided to be adventurous and get a 40's/Bettie Page style. While i got tons of compliments on my hair, those bangs did me no favors! It made my face look even more round that it already is, so that's why i just let it grow out. All that curling every morning was a pain in the a$$ too. i definitely need a wash and go kinda style.
> 
> One of my clients traded a hair cut for some time at work. She's a sweet girl, but she won't be cutting my hair again LOL



I have a short, almost non existant neck so my bob has to be sharply angled. The front should curve under my chin framing my face while the sides have to angle up sharply to the nape of my neck to make my neck appear longer. The angle that the stylists would cut it would be level with my jaw line and almost cut my neck in half making it appear shorter.  The way I comb/part my hair, most of it falls forward and there would be tufts of hair jutting out along the back and sides of my neck which I went back and asked my stylist to cut but she didn't seem to get it. It only looks right when I cut it myself.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have the same bob problem. I want it to be much longer in the front than in the back, with a sharp angle between them. For some reason, this is nearly impossible to get from a stylist. I've been trying forever to get this result. I brought photos, drawings, 1000 word essays....you get the picture. All to no avail. Without fail, I'd get straight, un-angled bob, and the front trimmed too short, despite begging, pleading and threatening on my part.

The absolute worst result I got, was when I brought in a photo of Posh Spice (Victoria Beckham) sporting her new bob. I thought: hallelujah, finally a very well documented bob. Everyone is talking about it. Everyone knows what it's supposed to look like. What could go wrong? Well....apparently those were "famous last words" that I uttered, because at some point, the lovely lady working on my hair, grabbed an electric razor, and "cleaned-up" my bob. When I looked into the mirror, I was horrified to see that my head looked as though someone overturned a small salad bowl onto the tip of it, and then removed all the hair that stuck out underneath.

I am the type of person that is very relaxed about hair. If it looks odd, I don't make a big deal about it. After all it all grows back, eventually. I have even been known to experiment with the odd mohawk, shaven head, etc.....but this.....this was truly horrific. I honestly looked like an escapee from a side show.

Strangely enough, this has not discouraged me. I guess I must be pretty resilient, bcs as soon as my hair grew back, I went to another stylist for the same hair style. This time, I actually got what I asked for!  Needless to say, I will be going to see her again, hoping that in the meantime, she doesn't move to Kuala Lumpur, get run over by a bus, or develop amnesia.

Chris


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I have the same bob problem. I want it to be much longer in the front than in the back, with a sharp angle between them. For some reason, this is nearly impossible to get from a stylist. I've been trying forever to get this result. I brought photos, drawings, 1000 word essays....you get the picture. All to no avail. Without fail, I'd get straight, un-angled bob, and the front trimmed too short, despite begging, pleading and threatening on my part.
> 
> The absolute worst result I got, was when I brought in a photo of Posh Spice (Victoria Beckham) sporting her new bob. I thought: hallelujah, finally a very well documented bob. Everyone is talking about it. Everyone knows what it's supposed to look like. What could go wrong? Well....apparently those were "famous last words" that I uttered, because at some point, the lovely lady working on my hair, grabbed an electric razor, and "cleaned-up" my bob. When I looked into the mirror, I was horrified to see that my head looked as though someone overturned a small salad bowl onto the tip of it, and then removed all the hair that stuck out underneath.
> 
> ...



I don't know if it works the same everywhere but most stylists keep an address book of their regular clients. If you absolutley love your stylist, give her/him your phone number. If s/he moves or changes salons s/he will usually call and notify all of the regulars by phone. Otherwise, if you go to that salon and ask for 'Aundre' they'll say s/he no longer works there and won't give any forwarding.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 2, 2007)

I plan on going to her again soon. If she gives me the same hairstyle again, I will definitely get her to put me on her list. I want to make sure she can reproduce the style before I ask her, just in case she only "accidentaly" got it right in the first place.

Chris


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

When I went to the stylist almost two years ago I walked in with hair past my shoulders and brought two photos with me. This is what I asked for...










....and this is what I got.







Is it just me? :blink: It was way shorter than I asked for. I gave her a picture and everything. I'm like you kr7, I figure hair will grow back so I wasn't devastated but I thought I had it in the bag.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

The under part wasn't right! The haircut would have looked excellent if the bit at the back matched the photos and the front bits were longer. It was cute anyhow, I wish I could pull off a short bob.

My hair's shoulder length and wavy. I do very little to it but with such a round face I'm not sure longer hair is really me. I'd like to go for a bob with a fringe but I'm afraid that my round face will conspire with the bob to make me look like a very fat child. That would be bad. 

I think the trick with any hairstyle is to make sure it's kept in good condition. One of the mistakes women make is to wash their hair every single day, encouraging split ends and stripping natural oils from their hair. And then they wonder why it has no shine so they'll spend a hundred bucks on shampoos and conditioners and products. The healthier your hair is the better it will look regardless of the style, at least according to my hairdresser who is a doll and forbids me from washing my hair more than twice a week.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> When I went to the stylist almost two years ago I walked in with hair past my shoulders and brought two photos with me. This is what I asked for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's almost exactly what I wanted! Except the back didn't have the "herringbone" design in it. Yeah, yours turned out shorter than the pic. I have the same damn problem. I just can't keep their grubby scissors off the front pieces. No matter how many times I say: "please do not cut the front", they have to "trim" it. The result is that my hair can never grow out to the point where it has that dramatic length in the front. Argh! 

The woman I went to this last time, pretty much nailed it....but....she did the "trim" thing with the front, as she was cutting the angle in. I think it was partly necessary, though, because it was the wrong angle to start with. I was kind of hoping to wait till my hair grew out quite a bit before going back to her. My thinking was that if the front part started out long, maybe it would be easier for them to leave it alone. I dunno. But my hair is slowly loosing the cool shape, so I'm not sure if I really want to wait to grow out the front more.

This is the pic I came in with:

View attachment 31767


What I got was pretty similar, this time around, except the front is not as long.

Chris​


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

kr7 said:


> That's almost exactly what I wanted! Except the back didn't have the "herringbone" design in it. Yeah, yours turned out shorter than the pic. I have the same damn problem. I just can't keep their grubby scissors off the front pieces. No matter how many times I say: "please do not cut the front", they have to "trim" it. The result is that my hair can never grow out to the point where it has that dramatic length in the front. Argh!
> 
> The woman I went to this last time, pretty much nailed it....but....she did the "trim" thing with the front, as she was cutting the angle in. I think it was partly necessary, though, because it was the wrong angle to start with. I was kind of hoping to wait till my hair grew out quite a bit before going back to her. My thinking was that if the front part started out long, maybe it would be easier for them to leave it alone. I dunno. But my hair is slowly loosing the cool shape, so I'm not sure if I really want to wait to grow out the front more.
> 
> ...



Wow, this really IS getting eerie. Maybe we ARE twins separated at birth.  Here's a picture of what my hair looks like when I cut and style it myself. Funny how different one can look in a very similar haircut.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, this really IS getting eerie. Maybe we ARE twins separated at birth.....



:shocked: That's what I was thinking! I probably shouldn't even mention the fact that my hair used to be that color too. 

Chris


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, this really IS getting eerie. Maybe we ARE twins separated at birth.  Here's a picture of what my hair looks like when I cut and style it myself. Funny how different one can look in a very similar haircut.



I love that picture of you so much.


----------



## Suze (Dec 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, this really IS getting eerie. Maybe we ARE twins separated at birth.  Here's a picture of what my hair looks like when I cut and style it myself. Funny how different one can look in a very similar haircut.



wait a minute, isn't that bexylicious?



Imo YOU are the ones separated at birth


----------



## Suze (Dec 2, 2007)

............................


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

susieQ said:


> wait a minute, isn't that bexylicious?



Nope, it's me! The haircolor is Manic Panic 'Divine Wine,' the duster is a purchase off of ebay and the cross is on a door leading into the santuary of a church. Ask Bexy. 

EDIT: Everybody gets pink hair at least once in life. Your turn is coming.


----------



## Suze (Dec 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nope, it's me! The haircolor is Manic Panic 'Divine Wine,' the duster is a purchase off of ebay and the cross is on a door leading into the santuary of a church. Ask Bexy.
> 
> EDIT: Everybody gets pink hair at least once in life. Your turn is coming.



Been there, done that thankyouverymuch
My color was more red than pink though. But very noticeable

You are both gorgeous btw!


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2007)

susieQ said:


> wait a minute, isn't that bexylicious?
> 
> 
> 
> Imo YOU are the ones separated at birth



*LOL i knew i was gonna be mentioned in the hair thread!!! looks fab btw lilly! GORGEOUS colour!

well i colour my own hair, and my best friend cuts it. i used to wear it short, like a boy, and one day saw a pic that knocked me for six, made me realise i looked awful!!! so now its grown into a lovely bob, and im never cutting it short again.
i hate hairdressers, even tho my friend is one, he has cut my hair for 2 years since before he qualified and does and amazing job. once i treated myself going to toni and guy and came out convinced they didnt even cut my hair, just blinded with a glass of wine and an after eight whilst they pretended to.*


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2007)

*i use stargazer shades magenta or golden flame
or directions pillarbox red or rose red btw!!
xoxo*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 3, 2007)

When I go to my friend to haircuts, she always has to give her 2 cents. Its her job and she knows what will work and what wont. But everytime I go there I have the same problem as you Tooz. I want more deep of a part and more bangs. I have brought in pictures and tried explaining it myself but I think hairdressers have something in them to think they know best. I love my girl for doing my hair but come on, do what I asked for.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, when Rachel (my girl) left the field, I actually cried. She knew EXACTLY what to do. Now, when I say I want piecy, I have to have them go back in with the tools like 6 or 7 times before I have what I want. When I say I want something highly stylised, they don't listen! I know they're probably used to people who say that but then want something relatively tame, but dang. When I say I want a deep side part, 1" below the jawline dry and pieced as hell, I MEAN it. Hell, I even bring drawings in. Still doesn't work.  Sigh, and I need a haircut soon, too...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 3, 2007)

I go in with pictures and I've always been told "oh, your hair won't do that," or "oh, your face shape won't handle a bob like that," ... Hmph. Then I found Rayna. Dear, sweet, patient, genius-with-a-pair-of-scissors Rayna. I love her so. LOL (I wanted the beckham bob too but with not quite as sharp an angle, I'm not quite that daring.) 

Lilly, your hair cut is beautiful. And I wish I could get away with a color like that.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 3, 2007)

kr7 said:


> That's almost exactly what I wanted! Except the back didn't have the "herringbone" design in it. Yeah, yours turned out shorter than the pic. I have the same damn problem. I just can't keep their grubby scissors off the front pieces. No matter how many times I say: "please do not cut the front", they have to "trim" it. The result is that my hair can never grow out to the point where it has that dramatic length in the front. Argh!
> 
> The woman I went to this last time, pretty much nailed it....but....she did the "trim" thing with the front, as she was cutting the angle in. I think it was partly necessary, though, because it was the wrong angle to start with. I was kind of hoping to wait till my hair grew out quite a bit before going back to her. My thinking was that if the front part started out long, maybe it would be easier for them to leave it alone. I dunno. But my hair is slowly loosing the cool shape, so I'm not sure if I really want to wait to grow out the front more.
> 
> ...



I just found this thread. I LOVE this hair style and think it looks great to flatter a chubby face and make eyes look pretty, and as Lilly said, to lengthen a short neck. For all those reason I too had the same sagas trying to get this cut exactly as I wanted it. The one I wanted looked like the Victoria Beckham one and when I eventually got the cut just as I wanted, I stuck with that hairdresser. It was my favourite hairstyle EVER! I had the tips at the front just below my jawline, then sharply angled up to the back. I also had a side parting too. I have been told that it is a technically difficult style to accomplish, maybe thats why we all had trouble with it. 

And of course, I can only find ONE pic of me with that style and my head is to the side and my hair tucked behind my ear! LOL! But honestly its in that style, if you look closely you can see.! btw, it was approx... October 1991, hence my relative youth and slimness!


----------



## love dubh (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, so bare with me. You all seem to know your stuff when it comes to hair, and I can't for the life of me remember the name for this particular style of hair. Let's see if I can explain it.

It looks very retro. There might be bangs, but it appears that the hair along the forehead is gathering up and rolled, creating a twist of hair lateral to the eyebrows along the ride of the forehead. I think you would clip it where your outer eyebrow ends, and that twist of hair would fall about the side of your face, somewhat blending into the rest of your locks. 

Ummmm....and that's all I can do to explain that. 

ETA: I found it. 1940s. Heh.


----------



## Friday (Dec 4, 2007)

Hair cuts, aaaargh. I hate them. A friend used to cut mine but after a mental health crisis the meds they put her on made her hands shake so bad we were both afraid of her holding scissors that close to my eyes. 

I have super fine hair that's been thinning on top for years. If it's not cut properly I either look like Benji Franklin or a really bad comb over. I went to a place one time that advertised as specializing in thin, fine hair and they were the poster children for not listening. I told them it had to be fairly short on top (not more than 2-2½"), then layered smoothly into the sides which I wanted feathered back from my face but nearly one length to my collar in the back. I was informed that their philosophy was that longer hair looked thicker and fuller. I should have been smart enough to get up and walk out then, but instead I just foolishly told her I wanted it done my way and expected her to do just that. 

I ended up with something very near your bobs (only not quite chin length in front), basically the exact opposite of what I asked for. When I called and complained the next day after I'd had time to fool with it, I was told to come back and they would 'fix' it. She fixed it all right. There were so many gouges and chunks cut out of it, including a big hack right out of the top, that it took nearly a pixie to get it anywhere near unfreakish. Pixies are not attractive on 45 year old women with Charlie Brown shaped faces, at least, not this one. The place was closed the next day (Sunday), so I went in on Monday and the jackass behind the counter wouldn't even look at my hair. He just handed me $$$ from the till and sniffed 'There's no pleasing some people.'.

Evidently, they weren't pleasing much of anyone because the place went out of business shortly after that. The woman I go to now does a decent + job although it's never quite the same two times in a row, and she does a great job on the color, but I fear any further experimentation. :blink:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 4, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I found it. 1940s. Heh.


as far as i know, there's not really name for that. it's just what you do with your bangs, or naturally-shorter front pieces of your hair (if you have them) when you do the whole veronica lake fingerwave style. 

do you want to know how to do it on yourself or something? or was it just a tip-of-the-tongue type thing.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> .....I can only find ONE pic of me with that style and my head is to the side and my hair tucked behind my ear! LOL! But honestly its in that style, if you look closely you can see.! btw, it was approx... October 1991, hence my relative youth and slimness!



OMG Ruby, for a second I tought this was a picture of me from a while back. I'm not kidding. I was trying to figure out how did my pic got onto the internet. LOL!

Chris


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2007)

kr7 said:


> OMG Ruby, for a second I tought this was a picture of me from a while back. I'm not kidding. I was trying to figure out how did my pic got onto the internet. LOL!
> 
> Chris



See! That cut seems to be such a common vision I'm surprised stylists give such wide berth around it. Another thing I just thought of that is so neato about this cut: you can still get it into a ponytail. On bad hairdays or just plain lazy days I liked to wear clip on hair falls. Hair's pointing every which way? Just clip on some falls and voila! Shabby chic.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> ...



Holy crap! You are so friggin' sexy, woman! :smitten:

My hair isn't long enough to clip into a pony tail, but I do use hairclips to coax it into submission on bad hair days.

Chris


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

For a lot of years i have done my own hair. I get a professional cut maybe twice a year and i do it the res of the year. I have longer hair so it's not hard to cut. I had a WONDERFUL stylist for years that did my hair wonderfully but i moved 200 miles away and she got married and we lost touch. I used to make the trek down there just to get my hair cut. Now i just go to Master Cuts in the mall since i can get a wash, cut and style for $22 I havent gotten a bad cut from them yet. 
I have found that when i had shorter hair, it was harder to get the stylist to do what i wanted. I guess long hair is more forgiving. (right now i'm growing it out since i like it super long)

ETA: Lilly, you are such a beautiful woman! I always enjoy looking at your photos  I love the one with the two ponytail twisty looking 'do


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Now i just go to Master Cuts in the mall since i can get a wash, cut and style for $22 I havent gotten a bad cut from them yet.



heh :blink:
suddenly i feel stupid for spending almost 350$, 5 times a year


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

susieQ said:


> heh :blink:
> suddenly i feel stupid for spending almost 350$, 5 times a year



You spent how much??!! You could make my car payments, get a decent haircut, and feed a small country on that.

I get my hair done at Visible Changes at the mall. I feel bad when I pay more than $50 on mine. But I've only had one bad experience since going there for the past million and a half years. In a bang crisis, I had someone besides my regular stylist give me a trim. I have those swoopy, side swept bangs that have to be cut at an angle. This new girl's idea of an angle was an almost completely vertical cut into my bangs. I was able to work with it and not make it look so... triangular.

I think the biggest thing is finding someone you can talk to, who will listen, and you can trust when they give advice. It also helps that my stylist is shaped very similarly to me, so she can relate better to my facial structure.

In the worse case scenario, just remind yourself- It's just hair. It'll grow back... eventually. Until then, you now know the reason why bobby pins, headbands, and cute hair accessories were invented.


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> You spent how much??!! You could make my car payments, get a decent haircut, and feed a small country on that.
> 
> I get my hair done at Visible Changes at the mall. I feel bad when I pay more than $50 on mine. But I've only had one bad experience since going there for the past million and a half years. In a bang crisis, I had someone besides my regular stylist give me a trim. I have those swoopy, side swept bangs that have to be cut at an angle. This new girl's idea of an angle was an almost completely vertical cut into my bangs. I was able to work with it and not make it look so... triangular.
> 
> ...



It’s insane, I know (he cuts,do my eyebrows and color my roots) But I get half of the money by my parents (spoiled brat) and I live in the second most expensive country in the world as well, after Switzerland I think. (weird sentence, but true)
And it might sound shallow, but for me…my appearance are very important, especially since I have the “social handicap” of being fat ;-/

Still….the price are kind of depressing though. But he’s great at what he does and I love him. I’m always 100% satisfied, and he does a great job with my eyebrows as well 

(maybe I will throw in a pic later...though i'm sure most of you will think...ERM! that's not worth $350 ! )


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'm definitely gonna need to see what a $350 haircut/eyebrows look like.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 5, 2007)

I like your hair & make up in the bottom picture where you have it up. It looks so good on you. And the red goes very well with it...


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

lol! this is kinda embarrassing, because I love to mess up my do' and I can't look "lillysexy" in photos. So the hair probably looks 
*even more less* of 350 bucks worth. But what the hell.
*
HELLO DIMS!* :wubu:

(my first close up, scary!)


----------



## k1009 (Dec 5, 2007)

Too cute! Are you a natural blonde? It's so hard to maintain a healthy head of fake blonde hair, and so expensive. $350 isn't such a shocker if you're really a brunette 

I pay $65 to have my eyebrows shaped every month. I doubt anyone would notice, or even care but it makes me feel better knowing that I have a brow expert looking after me. I figure I'll be as fat as I want to be if I can just have perfect eyebrows.


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Too cute! Are you a natural blonde? It's so hard to maintain a healthy head of fake blonde hair, and so expensive. $350 isn't such a shocker if you're really a brunette
> 
> I pay $65 to have my eyebrows shaped every month. I doubt anyone would notice, or even care but it makes me feel better knowing that I have a brow expert looking after me. I figure I'll be as fat as I want to be if I can just have perfect eyebrows.



haha! that's a great mantra. 
I agree. I highly doubt that anyone notice (especially the opposite sex) if I have a cut at the mall or in a fancy saloon. But hey! at least I feel extra pritty! 
Thank yuus:happy: Well...I'm not _that_ blond, I have a naturally boring greyish blonde if that make any sense(so when the roots shows it doesn't look that bad) I had pretty much the same color as I have now when i was little though. But it's fake, oh yes
Now...let's see a pic of your hair!


----------



## k1009 (Dec 5, 2007)

susieQ said:


> haha! that's a great mantra.
> I agree. I highly doubt that anyone notice (especially the opposite sex) if I have a cut at the mall or in a fancy saloon. But hey! at least I feel extra pritty!
> Thank yuus:happy: Well...I'm not _that_ blond, I have a naturally boring greyish blonde if that make any sense(so when the roots shows it doesn't look that bad) I had pretty much the same color as I have now when i was little though. But it's fake, oh yes
> Now...let's see a pic of your hair!



My blonde isn't as pretty as your blonde  I had to start from a dark red/brown! I'll let you "shine" in this thread and preserve my secret identity as a skinny girl .


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

k1009 said:


> My blonde isn't as pretty as your blonde  I had to start from a dark red/brown! I'll let you "shine" in this thread and preserve my secret identity as a skinny girl .



Alright then (chicken). In my "finding myself" period I went from black to blond so I know all about that painful process.

(eww. I should have painted those yellow looking nails)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 5, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> For a lot of years i have done my own hair. I get a professional cut maybe twice a year and i do it the res of the year. I have longer hair so it's not hard to cut. I had a WONDERFUL stylist for years that did my hair wonderfully but i moved 200 miles away and she got married and we lost touch. I used to make the trek down there just to get my hair cut. Now i just go to Master Cuts in the mall since i can get a wash, cut and style for $22 I havent gotten a bad cut from them yet.
> I have found that when i had shorter hair, it was harder to get the stylist to do what i wanted. I guess long hair is more forgiving. (right now i'm growing it out since i like it super long)
> 
> ETA: Lilly, you are such a beautiful woman! I always enjoy looking at your photos  I love the one with the two ponytail twisty looking 'do



:blush: Thank you all so much for the compliments. 85% of the time I'm not photogenic at. all. Every now and then I will have a good moment where I've gotten dressed to go out or I've experimented with something new and it works amazingly well. I think, "Ooh, lemme take a picture!!" and these are the pictures you all get to see. The rest of the time I'm as dull as dishwater.

*BEFORE*






*AFTER*


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

susieQ said:


> lol! this is kinda embarrassing, because I love to mess up my do' and I can't look "lillysexy" in photos. So the hair probably looks
> *even more less* of 350 bucks worth. But what the hell.
> *
> HELLO DIMS!* :wubu:
> ...



and there i removed it
(got.scared.)

I take that chicken comment back btw.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> :blush: Thank you all so much for the compliments. 85% of the time I'm not photogenic at. all. Every now and then I will have a good moment where I've gotten dressed to go out or I've experimented with something new and it works amazingly well. I think, "Ooh, lemme take a picture!!" and these are the pictures you all get to see. The rest of the time I'm as dull as dishwater.
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> ...



Most of my life i look like a before shot  I love the expression on your before picture, it looks regal for some reason to me


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 6, 2007)

On bobs and such... 

I love that the chin length bobs are back again. They are so lovely. Lily you look totally cute in yours, and Ruby it's adorable on you. Bexy, you rock the bob. I too wore that same bob...37 years ago. (Egads, did I say 37 -  God I'm sounding old.)

My senior class picture circa 1970.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> ....My senior class picture circa 1970.



Oh my dear Lord, but you are a hottie! I love that style. I adore hairstyles of the 60's and the 70's. They are some of my all time faves. That's the one thing I really love about my bob - it looks very 60's. I actually catch myself humming mod 60's songs as I style my hair in the morning. LOL! 

Chris


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

susieQ said:


> and there i removed it
> (got.scared.)
> 
> I take that chicken comment back btw.



*SUSIE!!! why did u remove it!?! ur beautiful and they were both gorgeous pics! get it back up now!
*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *SUSIE!!! why did u remove it!?! ur beautiful and they were both gorgeous pics! get it back up now!
> *



I agree. They were gorgeous. Did I scare you off with my Before and After display?

Sandie your picture is DELISH! You must have had those boys stumbling all over themselves. What a heartbreaker you are! :smitten:


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

well...i guess I'm not really comfortable with showing pics online, especially pics that are that big. But thanks ladies:blush:


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Lily girl....

When I first saw Poshs' hair I fell in love. BUT, even though I am WAYYYYYYY larger than she, I dig the short hairstyle with the asymmetrical lines...Here is my version, with a little cuhlah.....


Hugs, 

View attachment smallercutehair.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 6, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> Hey Lily girl....
> 
> When I first saw Poshs' hair I fell in love. BUT, even though I am WAYYYYYYY larger than she, I dig the short hairstyle with the asymmetrical lines...Here is my version, with a little cuhlah.....
> 
> ...



I dig it...very funky, Stacie...very funky!


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 7, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> Hey Lily girl....
> 
> When I first saw Poshs' hair I fell in love. BUT, even though I am WAYYYYYYY larger than she, I dig the short hairstyle with the asymmetrical lines...Here is my version, with a little cuhlah.....
> 
> ...



MissStacie, love the hair and the glasses, you look great.


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> Hey Lily girl....
> 
> When I first saw Poshs' hair I fell in love. BUT, even though I am WAYYYYYYY larger than she, I dig the short hairstyle with the asymmetrical lines...Here is my version, with a little cuhlah.....
> 
> ...


*
oooh lovely! i likes the colour!*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 7, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> Hey Lily girl....
> 
> When I first saw Poshs' hair I fell in love. BUT, even though I am WAYYYYYYY larger than she, I dig the short hairstyle with the asymmetrical lines...Here is my version, with a little cuhlah.....
> 
> ...



MissStacie! I love the hair and like everybody else I am *really* digging those glasses. Are they new? I love the look.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 7, 2007)

That 1970 school pic was neato! I remember those days...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2007)

I wish I looked good in short hair You guys look great!


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi ladies/gents,

Yes, the glasses are fun, aren't they? I did try on a pair of "tamer" frames, same style, but different color, more "non funk". and the technician said that she, too, liked these ones better...so here they sit upon my chubby cheeks.

The hair is so much fun...I get the weirdest comments, mainly from people that don't have the balls to do it(not that its a bad thing to be conservative, its just not ME). My trainer at work said "Oh look...Flock of Seagulls has arrived"...he's a dipshit, but I love him...Mainly all good reviews so I'm happy.

My suggestion to you all; If you want it and if YOU like a style, go for it...its only hair, and it will grow back. And if you do color, if you don't like it, thats even EASIER to fix!

Holiday Hugs,


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm a chicken!
I've wanted to cut my hair and have it styled for a very longtime. After coming to the conclusion that I needed a change, I decided a not so permanent approach...A Wig!

I posted this on the "Recent Pics" thread, but thought I'd post it here also as it is appropriate.






It looks just like my hair and I love how men actually treat me differently when I wear it. Of course, I wouldn't wear it if I'm planning an intimate evening, but for everyday wear, it's great. I plan to buy more in different lengths and colors.

Does anyone else wear wigs?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I'm a chicken!
> I've wanted to cut my hair and have it styled for a very longtime. After coming to the conclusion that I needed a change, I decided a not so permanent approach...A Wig!
> 
> I posted this on the "Recent Pics" thread, but thought I'd post it here also as it is appropriate.
> ...



You look FANTASTIC in that wig! I actually have a very freaky habit. I collect wigs though I never wear any. I don't really know how to put them on but yours looks wonderful.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> You look FANTASTIC in that wig! I actually have a very freaky habit. I collect wigs though I never wear any. I don't really know how to put them on but yours looks wonderful.


Thanks, Honey! 
It's a Toni Brattin wig I got from HSN. Here's the link:
Toni Brattin Wigs


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 10, 2007)

Forgive the blurry. this is a failed attempt at the infamous Angular Bob. It followed my jaw line. I wasn't too happy. Thus the color, to sort of mask it a bit.






I'm boring and mundane when it comes to hair. I go for wacky colors and keep it long. I prefer my hair when it's long. I guess it's the native American in me. =) 

But here's my collection of pictures. I apologize for there being so many of them. 

Also, these are in no particular order. I can't remember the chronology of the pictures. Just that the ones of me with my natural color came first (obviously)





This is probably the best picture I have of my hair as it currently is. In the picture, it's just up in a ponytail slung over shoulder. When it's down, it goes to my lower back. 





Green





Purple. Fresh dye job. Notice the purple forehead? =P





Fushia...ish? And my little niece.


----------



## lomax (Dec 11, 2007)

cripes! i never thought i'd see it happen - a thread combining my favourite two fetishes...BBWs and hairstyling/cutting!

for all you ladies pursuing a graduated bob, keep doing so! its a very very sexy style!! i can't get enough of it, and haircutting in general. do feel free to post more pics of your styles! some of my favourite hairstyles:

The Pob - really brought the inverted/graduated bob back






A cracking graduated bob






A modern take on a classic 60s bob






..and something a little more adventurous...and possibly the most wanktastic haircut (IMHO)...a graduated bob with a shaved nape






I will slope back of into the shadows for fear of mocking


----------



## love dubh (Dec 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> as far as i know, there's not really name for that. it's just what you do with your bangs, or naturally-shorter front pieces of your hair (if you have them) when you do the whole veronica lake fingerwave style.
> 
> do you want to know how to do it on yourself or something? or was it just a tip-of-the-tongue type thing.



Yes, how to do it on myself. I know you have done them, Elle. Care to give a tutorial with photos? 

If I helps, I have dry, thick, wavy hair. :[ How do I make it glossy and delicious?!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Yes, how to do it on myself. I know you have done them, Elle. Care to give a tutorial with photos?
> 
> If I helps, I have dry, thick, wavy hair. :[ How do I make it glossy and delicious?!


ok i can't get my shit together to a picturetaking degree right now, but it's pretty easy to explain. 
for the fingerwaves i'm talking about (there are basically two hairstyles with that same name. this one, or a more tight-curl version thereof, and this one. i can do the former, but don't have the hair texture, the 5 gallons of gel, or the patience to try the latter), all you really need is a set of hot rollers, hairspray, and like a half hour to kill. 
and you just want the swoopy bang roll thing in the front, so you don't have to do your whole head if you don't want. 
anyways if you've got wavy hair, i know it's going to seem counterintuitive, but your best bet is to wash your hair and then blow it out pretty straight. your natural curl is totally lovely and everything, but rolling hair that's already curly can lead to icky results if you're not a total pro about it. 
so yeah, wash your hair, blow it out reasonably straight, and don't put a lot of product in it when you do. you want the poof. the poof will be tamed later. 
roll it up with the rollers placed parallel to your part. like if you're looking at yourself straight on in the mirror, you want to see the ends of the rollers up there, not the lengths. typical roller-set rules apply here: smaller rollers on the bottom, graduating to the large ones in the top. don't forget to do your bangs too. 
let it set for like 5, maybe 10 minutes. you don't really want super tight curls. 
take the rollers out, and then basically (and i know this isn't going to seem descriptive enough, but it's really the best way to put it) mold your curls into the shape you want them to be in the front. let the back do what it wants, and just smooth the front parts (especially the bangs) into that rad swoopy S-curl thing you want. if you've rolled your hair in the right direction and let it set long enough, it's just going to do it naturally. 
then, spray the everloving fuck out of it. spray until you choke and then spray some more. 
ta da. 
really it's just an old-timey roller set, only with less tight curls and super styled in the front. 

as for just making your hair shiny and junk, it's all products. i use a really fantastic leave-in conditioner that's manufactured locally (but you can buy it online if you want. google 'Loma / Pearatin Serum') every day, blow my hair out with a nice roundbrush and medium heat, and use like a tiiiiiiny tiny drop of silicone polishing stuff to finish with. and my head is like a damn discoball.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok i can't get my shit together to a picturetaking degree right now, but it's pretty easy to explain.
> for the fingerwaves i'm talking about (there are basically two hairstyles with that same name. this one, or a more tight-curl version thereof, and this one. i can do the former, but don't have the hair texture, the 5 gallons of gel, or the patience to try the latter), all you really need is a set of hot rollers, hairspray, and like a half hour to kill.
> and you just want the swoopy bang roll thing in the front, so you don't have to do your whole head if you don't want.
> anyways if you've got wavy hair, i know it's going to seem counterintuitive, but your best bet is to wash your hair and then blow it out pretty straight. your natural curl is totally lovely and everything, but rolling hair that's already curly can lead to icky results if you're not a total pro about it.
> ...



i'd mail you a complimentary humping if i could. THANX! !!!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> spray the everloving fuck out of it. spray until you choke and then spray some more.




Ha ha ha- I love it. Phenomenal description.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 13, 2007)

love dubh said:


> i'd mail you a complimentary humping if i could. THANX! !!!



Something else that helps with the shine factor is a temporary color rinse that is clear. A bunch of companies make temporary clear color and they add a harmless lusture to the hair that lasts for as long as it says on the box/bottle. It will eliminte the need for the Silicone drops unless you use the drops to combat humidity.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 13, 2007)

Lilly,

I have enjoyed reading this thread. What a talent to be able to cut one's own hair. I need a haircut at the moment actually, maybe this weekend I will have one. I hear people when they say they prefer their own hairdresser that they trust. My hairdresser was away for quite a while after she had her baby and I felt bereft!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 13, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> On bobs and such...
> 
> I love that the chin length bobs are back again. They are so lovely. Lily you look totally cute in yours, and Ruby it's adorable on you. Bexy, you rock the bob. I too wore that same bob...37 years ago. (Egads, did I say 37 -  God I'm sounding old.)
> 
> My senior class picture circa 1970.





Sandie you look beautiful in this pic. Meanwhile I was born in 1970!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Something else that helps with the shine factor is a temporary color rinse that is clear. A bunch of companies make temporary clear color and they add a harmless lusture to the hair that lasts for as long as it says on the box/bottle. It will eliminte the need for the Silicone drops unless you use the drops to combat humidity.


it's true. 
i've been a huge fan of the sebastian line of glazes (colorshines, i think they were called) for years - i've used them with every hair color i've had in the past 5 or 6 years. but the whole line was discontinued not too long ago, so i've been patiently rationing out the last of my bottle of cherry bark. 
i've tried other glazes and have been less than impressed, so if anyone has any brands to recommend, by all means post them here and i'll give them a try if i haven't already.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> it's true.
> i've been a huge fan of the sebastian line of glazes (colorshines, i think they were called) for years - i've used them with every hair color i've had in the past 5 or 6 years. but the whole line was discontinued not too long ago, so i've been patiently rationing out the last of my bottle of cherry bark.
> i've tried other glazes and have been less than impressed, so if anyone has any brands to recommend, by all means post them here and i'll give them a try if i haven't already.



I've only used one, it's called Jazzin' and I think Clairol makes it. It worked pretty well for me though it's been a long time since I've used it. It has been my only shine expereince. If you've already tried Jazzin and it's not up to your standards, I do have a freind who has been going on and on about Redken's Shimmer One temporary color. If you can get your hands on some of that I would give it a try.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 14, 2007)

The time has come for me to get a trim, and I don't mind telling you that I am nervous. I was very happy with my hair (for the first time in quite a long while), but this would be only the second time I'm going back to this particular stylist. I can't help, but wonder if the one time I got a good haircut from her was just a fluke.

Chris


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

All of y'all are giving me the haircut itch. I already know I need to do something with it... but now I've been considering just cutting a whole bunch off and coloring it something way different. We'll see what happens.


----------



## IntricateGirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, first time posting here. 

What a gorgeous group of women. I'm so glad I found this site. I've got long straight hair, and I'm not afraid to cut or dye it, though my hairdressers always are. I don't have one dedicated hairdresser, because I've also had trouble finding one I like. The last time I cut my hair, it was supposed to be Betty Page, but it looked more like dumpy 50's housewife that hasn't updated her style in 50 years. Bangs have never looked good on me, and I'm not sure why I decided this would be the exception.

As a result, I get my hair cut, I'm upset with the results and can't wait for it to grow out, I avoid cutting it for fear it will turn out as bad as the last time, and then it gets ugly and scraggly. I get sick of it being long and repeat the process. 

I think I'm going with the bob. I've had it before and it looked killer. True, I've got more chins now than I did then, but it will probably curl in such a way so that it hides them. Maybe a dye job to go with it. 

Cheers ladies, and thanks for the inspiration. (And to the lady with the beautiful Princess Leia bun-twisties sort of style- that is so cool!!! Love it!)


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out what to do with my hair. I usually just wack it off myself. Since the hair stylist can't seem to figure out what to do with curly hair.

Any how...I was wondering if maybe I should try highlights? or something? I don't have a clue as to what to do with it but it feels like I need to do something....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm in love with my bob. It's stacked in the back and gradually gets longer and you get closer to my chins. I actually just went on Thursday and had it trimmed and I went shorter than the last time. I really like it. 

I've posted these before..I hope no one minds to see them again

This was before. It was actually to the middle of my back
View attachment 49565


View attachment 49566


View attachment 49567


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually thought you are on of the only girls that I actually LIKE thier long hair, but your new cut is great! 

AND, I'm not surprised you went SHORTER on the 2nd cut because I do the same thing! Once you go short, you won't ever go back...well, at least I won't!

Great new look, chickie!

Hugs,


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 13, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I actually thought you are on of the only girls that I actually LIKE thier long hair, but your new cut is great!
> 
> AND, I'm not surprised you went SHORTER on the 2nd cut because I do the same thing! Once you go short, you won't ever go back...well, at least I won't!
> 
> ...



Thanks Stacie 

Actually..I've been back and forth for years. I went thru highschool with a longer pixie hair cut....I went long..went short..went permed and short..and I've had it long the last 2 years. It's really starting to get thin on top...I wanted something different and this actually makes it look fuller. The color helps that as well.

I'm going ot keep this style for a while and see what happens 

Thanks again!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 13, 2008)

You are FIERCE. I love this look.

And I'm really loving this thread!



LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, this really IS getting eerie. Maybe we ARE twins separated at birth.  Here's a picture of what my hair looks like when I cut and style it myself. Funny how different one can look in a very similar haircut.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2008)

I Am very impulsive. I like to dye my hair strange colours. Nothing strange looks good on me, though. Or at least I don't think it will. Partially cause of my ever-changing skin colour. I Tried multi-coloured hair. I kinda liked it. But the cut was so short. I Went from having long naturally curly hair, to having a jagged, medium-length bob. Dyed orange red brown bronze and blonde. 


Don't get me wrong, I FREAKING LOVE having my stylist fondle my head. I Just don't think I look good with hair shorter than my shoulders. C'mon man, I weigh 365 pounds :/ 



Though The few pictures I saw of the lovely ladies with their short bobs. THEY Look SPECTACULAR. I Just can't pull it off... It's my facial structure, I guess?


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 15, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm in love with my bob. It's stacked in the back and gradually gets longer and you get closer to my chins. I actually just went on Thursday and had it trimmed and I went shorter than the last time. I really like it.
> 
> I've posted these before..I hope no one minds to see them again
> 
> ...


About that hairstyle:
Good Gravy! 
Looks terrific!
-Rusty


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

Must be something in the air becaue I've been shorn recently as well. Mine was done under duress though and was not planned. I am learning to like it but it's not the magenta majesty of yesteryear.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Must be something in the air becaue I've been shorn recently as well. Mine was done under duress though and was not planned. I am learning to like it but it's not the magenta majesty of yesteryear.



Oh my GOD.
I can NOT believe how amazing that looks. Holy crap. Kevin agrees. Seriously, you are my hair God.

I'm thinking of going short. If so, I will post photos :>


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh my GOD.
> I can NOT believe how amazing that looks. Holy crap. Kevin agrees. Seriously, you are my hair God.
> 
> I'm thinking of going short. If so, I will post photos :>



Kevin gets my heartfelt thanks and congratulations. He's the first male I've encountered who likes this haircut. Thanks cookie! :kiss2::bow::kiss2:


----------



## bexy (Sep 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *LOL i knew i was gonna be mentioned in the hair thread!!! looks fab btw lilly! GORGEOUS colour!
> 
> well i colour my own hair, and my best friend cuts it. i used to wear it short, like a boy, and one day saw a pic that knocked me for six, made me realise i looked awful!!! so now its grown into a lovely bob, and im never cutting it short again.
> i hate hairdressers, even tho my friend is one, he has cut my hair for 2 years since before he qualified and does and amazing job. once i treated myself going to toni and guy and came out convinced they didnt even cut my hair, just blinded with a glass of wine and an after eight whilst they pretended to.*



I just found this thread of mine from months ago....OOPS! lol


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 16, 2008)

this is how i went to class today:






i love my short hair. i also love this hair glue stuff. i know faux hawks arent really cool anymore, but I wanted a mohawk forever and this is the closest Ill get for now!


----------



## Suze (Sep 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I just found this thread of mine from months ago....OOPS! lol


you got wine AND chocolate when you went there? im lucky if i even get a cup of tea at my hairdresser and he is pretty expensive. lawls!



edit- badass cut, gwar.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 17, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> this is how i went to class today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is badass. Very flattering on you and I Love the color. I've decided I'm leaving mine black. Seems my skin looks better with black hair.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Kevin gets my heartfelt thanks and congratulations. He's the first male I've encountered who likes this haircut. Thanks cookie! :kiss2::bow::kiss2:



I'm just starting to think everything looks good on you.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> That is badass. Very flattering on you and I Love the color. I've decided I'm leaving mine black. Seems my skin looks better with black hair.



Thanks! My hair is naturally a dull kind of brown, but Ive decided I like it better black! I havent been my natural color in years!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 17, 2008)

I felt like my spirit needed a boost last week, so I changed my hair significantly.. getting most of it cut off and dyeing it darker than I've ever worn it before. I had to get used to my reflection for a couple of days and experienced a short period of regret, but now I love it. I like waking up with a messy head and still feeling cute and that I can dry and style my hair in about 5 min. with the blow dryer and some mousse.

Bless KellieKay for hooking me up with her hair salon only about 20 minutes from my place. I had literally put off getting my hair done for over a year since moving because I was so afraid of being too fat to fit in the chair at a new salon.

I look a little crazed in the photos below, but you get the idea.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, that's it. The short hair bug has bit.


Just gotta find a decent stylist in the Bangor area.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Must be something in the air becaue I've been shorn recently as well. Mine was done under duress though and was not planned. I am learning to like it but it's not the magenta majesty of yesteryear.



I love Love LOVE that cut and style Lilly !!!!! I just cut 8 inches off mine today.....I wasn't planning on it but saw a girl with a cute style and walked in and did it right then.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 17, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I felt like my spirit needed a boost last week, so I changed my hair significantly.. getting most of it cut off and dyeing it darker than I've ever worn it before. I had to get used to my reflection for a couple of days and experienced a short period of regret, but now I love it. I like waking up with a messy head and still feeling cute and that I can dry and style my hair in about 5 min. with the blow dryer and some mousse.
> 
> Bless KellieKay for hooking me up with her hair salon only about 20 minutes from my place. I had literally put off getting my hair done for over a year since moving because I was so afraid of being too fat to fit in the chair at a new salon.
> 
> I look a little crazed in the photos below, but you get the idea.



Cuuuuuute hair, TFG! I love it on you!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Thanks! My hair is naturally a dull kind of brown, but Ive decided I like it better black! I havent been my natural color in years!!



My hair was brown at birth. They say you should go back to your birth color after a certain age so dutifully I did and it looked terrible. I tried to color it back to black but it wouldn't stick. It was inspiration enough for me to want to cut it all off but it turns out I had to anyway.




ThatFatGirl said:


> I felt like my spirit needed a boost last week, so I changed my hair significantly.. getting most of it cut off and dyeing it darker than I've ever worn it before. I had to get used to my reflection for a couple of days and experienced a short period of regret, but now I love it. I like waking up with a messy head and still feeling cute and that I can dry and style my hair in about 5 min. with the blow dryer and some mousse.
> 
> Bless KellieKay for hooking me up with her hair salon only about 20 minutes from my place. I had literally put off getting my hair done for over a year since moving because I was so afraid of being too fat to fit in the chair at a new salon.
> 
> I look a little crazed in the photos below, but you get the idea.



Wow! I love how it brings out your eyes. They sparkle. You look so cute TFG!

Thanks everybody for the compliments.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Ok, that's it. The short hair bug has bit.
> 
> 
> Just gotta find a decent stylist in the Bangor area.



Come in to Boston. Get your haircut and help me shop for earrings.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Come in to Boston. Get your haircut and help me shop for earrings.



You _know_ I want to.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to say that I am loving Lilly and GWar's haircuts. They look amazing.

Gwar I don't mean to embarass you, but you are very pretty. I know you don't like all that girly shit, but suck it up mate.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 18, 2008)

I love your haircut, Gwar.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 18, 2008)

For all the short hair people, I use Alterna hemp styling mud. It won't get you high, but it will make your hair all piece-y and funky. I can never go back to long hair, great to see new people in the club. Ones with good taste that is, haha I kid.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Ok, that's it. The short hair bug has bit.
> 
> Just gotta find a decent stylist in the Bangor area.



If my "before" hair looked anything like yours, I don't think I would've parted with it.. Are you sure you want to? It's so long and pretty in recent pics you've posted, but if ya got the bug, I do understand. I'm sure you'll look great.

Mine was such a mess of stringiness it was begging to be chopped off. 



Sugar Magnolia said:


> Cuuuuuute hair, TFG! I love it on you!



Thanks, Sweetness! 



LillyBBBW said:


> My hair was brown at birth. They say you should go back to your birth color after a certain age so dutifully I did and it looked terrible. I tried to color it back to black but it wouldn't stick. It was inspiration enough for me to want to cut it all off but it turns out I had to anyway.
> 
> Wow! I love how it brings out your eyes. They sparkle. You look so cute TFG!
> 
> Thanks everybody for the compliments.



Thank _you_, Lilly! 




MissToodles said:


> For all the short hair people, I use Alterna hemp styling mud. It won't get you high, but it will make your hair all piece-y and funky. I can never go back to long hair, great to see new people in the club. Ones with good taste that is, haha I kid.



Thanks for the tip. I'm really digging the piece-y short hair thing now too. In a couple years I might forget how bad it looks long and start growing it out again for a while, then chop-chop, then grow, chop, etc..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey ladies - I'm pondering a haircut myself. I'm thinking kinda choppy bangs, and keeping the long layered hair. I just don't know if I'd look good in that kind of hairstyle, though. Anyone have any opinions?

My hair is baby fine, but there's TONS of it (it's not thin at all).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 19, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Ok, that's it. The short hair bug has bit.
> 
> 
> Just gotta find a decent stylist in the Bangor area.
> ...



I second this. Your hair is the stuff of envy. I'm telling you folks, the girl rolls out of bed looking like a movie star no kidding. I'm sure you'd look cute no matter what you do, but you don't have to change a thing.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 19, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If my "before" hair looked anything like yours, I don't think I would've parted with it.. Are you sure you want to? It's so long and pretty in recent pics you've posted, but if ya got the bug, I do understand. I'm sure you'll look great.





LillyBBBW said:


> I second this. Your hair is the stuff of envy. I'm telling you folks, the girl rolls out of bed looking like a movie star no kidding. I'm sure you'd look cute no matter what you do, but you don't have to change a thing.



Ooh my :batting: Thank you for the kind words, really! My hair is just a battle. It's so heavy and unruly, and I go through shampoo like you would not believe. Shorter hair is easier to deal with. You guys have made my day, though!

If I do get it cut, it won't be until early November when I will (hopefully) be in Boston for a day and a half.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 20, 2008)

I really really really really want this hair cut- reddish/brown with honey or caramel highlights, but I think my hair is too fine to do fancy stuff like that


----------



## Tooz (Sep 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I really really really really want this hair cut- reddish/brown with honey or caramel highlights, but I think my hair is too fine to do fancy stuff like that



Actually, generally people with fine hair are well-suited for hair cuts seen on Asians. I tried to get a cut like that, and because my hair is so thick, I couldn't do it. I say go for it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 20, 2008)

I always think I want short hair, and then I cut it and I regret it because it's soooo much harder for me to style, plus I just look kind of stupid with my hair too short because my face is roundish so it's just not flattering. But then I grow my hair out, and I like, immediately want to chop it off again. Like right now, my hair is the longest its been in a few years because I cut it off like two years ago, and I've been growing it out since and lately I'm like hm...short hair..but I know if I do it, I'll be unsatisifed after like a month. KEEP MY AWAY FROM THE SCISSORS.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I really really really really want this hair cut- reddish/brown with honey or caramel highlights, but I think my hair is too fine to do fancy stuff like that



That would look so cute on you B! And I agree with Tooz. The layers in that cut would give your hair unbelievable lift. I could even see you rocking a Carol Brady!  You should ask a stylist but I think fine hair is perfect for a haircut like that.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 20, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Actually, generally people with fine hair are well-suited for hair cuts seen on Asians. I tried to get a cut like that, and because my hair is so thick, I couldn't do it. I say go for it.





LillyBBBW said:


> That would look so cute on you B! And I agree with Tooz. The layers in that cut would give your hair unbelievable lift. I could even see you rocking a Carol Brady!  You should ask a stylist but I think fine hair is perfect for a haircut like that.



Maybe I'll be brave and go for it! hmmm..before or after the honeymoon....


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 23, 2008)

I did it Sunday! I got my hair cut to right on my shoulders. The hairdresser kept asking me if I was sure and my sister thought I was going to cry. I held strong hahah. Now I am thinking of coloring it. I feel good about it. Now I don't have anything to hide behind. Rebecca


----------

